# Tan Sau Energy?



## MacPedro (May 13, 2012)

Guys,
      I was wondering about the benifits of this sort of activity to get a feeling for the energies involved in tan sau. I was thinking predominantly for developing the left hand side, since I am right handed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gS73aErDgk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1ZGIN0UqJE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt8PS6cirDo&feature=related

I'm not advocating any violence tward fruit n' veg  I used to do this when bored before the UK got more than 3 TV channels, the best I managed was sticking into paper posters on the wall. 
Am I barking up the wrong tree thinking that this is in anyway connected to Tan Sau?

Regards,
          Pedro


----------



## Nabakatsu (May 13, 2012)

That's mere child's play! Tan sau should cut through bone and muscle tissue.
On a SLIGHTLY more serious note..
I think tan sau should always be trying to go forward to strike, whether or not it's being forced into a position and is momentarily stopped is another question. 
I don't know much about the idea of cutting energy if that's what your asking!


----------



## mook jong man (May 13, 2012)

I'm not really seeing the connection here mate.
Throwing objects and doing a Tan Sau are totally different skills.
Like anything else in Wing Chun , the way to get better at Tan Sau is to do a lot of them , whether that be while training the form , chi Sau or against  resistance like your partners punches.

The energies pertaining to the Tan Sau are the same as those applied to the other structures , a relaxed 'springy force' emanating from your elbow , focusing your force through your elbow and wrist towards the centerline.


----------



## WC_lun (May 13, 2012)

The energy of tan sau would depend upon how it is being used.  Such things as cutting, recovery, sinking a bridge, or coming in on a centerline all have a different energy to them.  The very best way to learn those differences is to train with experienced partners.


----------



## Siunimtao (May 13, 2012)

Tan Sao, Fook Sao(most important)  Bong Sao,  are all  the same movement, Just a differant shape on the end,


----------



## MSTCNC (May 13, 2012)

mook jong man said:


> The energies pertaining to the Tan Sau are the same as those applied to the other structures , a relaxed 'springy force' emanating from your elbow , focusing your force through your elbow and wrist towards the centerline.



Thanks for that, Mate! Wrote that one down in my training journal! {salute}


----------



## MacPedro (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys,
       the commonality of motion I'm asking about is in the drilling motion. It's not exactly the same, it might not even be remotely the same, that's why I'm asking. Did anyone try to get a playing card across the room? 
      Pedro


----------



## WingChunIan (May 14, 2012)

no common motion at all as far as i can see mate. From your last post it seems as if you're trying to connect the spiralling motions but the tan sau spirals the other way and doesn't spiral at all if your hand is already pronated. As MJ man said above the energy should be directly forward driven by the elbow and the best way to practise is repetition.


----------



## geezer (May 14, 2012)

Siunimtao said:


> Tan Sao, Fook Sao(most important) Bong Sao, are all the same movement, Just a differant shape on the end,



Bong, Tan Fook the same? That's _nut's_ ...as others have already said. 

On the other hand, I think you are _completely right_. They express the same forward, springy energy, but they each assume different forms in response to the different energies acting on them.

Still, it's pointless to debate with words when, if we all got together and demonstrated what we meant, we'd understand each other immediately. Maybe not agree, (this is WC after all!) but at least understand.

This brings me to another topic. When I watch other WC people I respect who do things differently, I no longer see things as "right" and "wrong". For some time now, I've taken to viewing everything more in terms of a "cost/benefit" analysis. Everything you do carries risks but may provide a practical benefit as well. IMHO if we WC people could look at our different approaches _that_ way, we'd could have much more productive discussions. Maybe I'll start a thread on this.


----------



## Siunimtao (May 14, 2012)

Tan and Bong have differant rotations, But they are the Same movement , a Forward rotation to point, When you master SNT, All movements are the same,


All movments are rotations, If the Bong rotates inwards, The Tan Outwards,
which way does the Fook Rotate???????

And dont get so Hooked on the Elbow, its just a Joint like all the rest,   
The more you forget about the elbow the better  ;-)


----------



## WC_lun (May 14, 2012)

Its okay to forget about the elbow once you have trained your body to put it in the right position everytime.  If you haven't trained that into your body, you better dang well remember your elbow until you do. Otherwise you structure is weak and so is your Wing Chun.


----------



## Siunimtao (May 14, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> Its okay to forget about the elbow once you have trained your body to put it in the right position everytime. If you haven't trained that into your body, you better dang well remember your elbow until you do. Otherwise you structure is weak and so is your Wing Chun.



This is Why I do not Recommend Chi Sao Or Chum Kui Till you Do train the Body to apply it correctly,  Otherwise You resort to Other means and never find the correct way,


----------

